# Bushing storage revisited



## elkhorn (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this post.  If not, I apologize.  There have been quite a few threads on storing bushings.  My method in the past was to keep them in the bags they came in (or a stronger bag of the same size) and put them in a large compartmented plastic storage container.  Worked fine for a while, but now it takes picking up bag after bag.

Taking some of the ideas on bushing storage from the posted threads, I purchased clear plastic film containers (no, not virtual digital containers :roll eyes and wrote the names on fluorescent labels. I was going to mount them on a board with holes drilled to accommodate the containers, but then saw this adjustable spice rack at a local store.  I two-sided taped some foam core I had to provide a back and sides so they don't fall off.

We'll have to see how this one works out.

What do you think?


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought this and labeled with a sharpie on outside of drawer.  Works great and even fits in my storage cabinet.




40 Bin Organizer with Full Length Drawer


----------



## WriteON (Apr 3, 2015)

Nicely done. Good to be organized. My bushings are in one of the tray type containers and you know the deal....somehow they get mixed up. (However I do check before start turning)


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 3, 2015)

I use these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CKIG4NC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
to store the kits, bushings and drill bits for each of the kits I use. Works out nice


----------



## low_48 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just a warning for those that use the compartment drawers. Don't EVER knock it off the bench. If you ever do, you'll wish you used those individual bottles or film containers.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't know there were that many different sets of bushings in the world!!!


----------



## Edgar (Apr 3, 2015)

Very effective & looks neat too. 

I buy little storage boxes (10 for $1.00) at the dollar store & write the bushing # & pen kit on the snap-on lid with a Sharpie and also put a slip of paper in the box with the same info so I don't get lids & boxes mixed up. Then I put those little boxes into larger plastic boxes for storage on a shelf. Cheap & simple, doesn't take up much room and no problems with bushings getting mixed up.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 3, 2015)

www.penturners.org/photos/images/22935/2_DSC01084-2.jpg

I have a small drawer for each pen style in the cabinet behind the lathe. Inside is the proper drill bit for that pen kit, extra tubes and a pill bottle with the bushings inside.  I peel the label for the bushings off the zip lock baggie and affix it to the medicine tube (washed out - natch). each drawer is labeled on the outside with the name of the pen style.  Large drawers for pen blanks, sandpaper, adhesives, etc.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 3, 2015)

I generally put the bushing in the properly maked bag but then cannot find the bag. I bought a nice multi-drawer storage bin and a rolling tool cart with drawers so that I could find things.  Where is all my stuff-  on top of the cart!  I thought that these things would automatically organize my stuff.   My intentions were good but I guess that I am going down the wrong road.  One good thing about not being able to find your bushings is that you get more adept at TBC.


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 3, 2015)

MDF and Chop sticks


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been using these:

24 Compartment Large Storage Container

A cheep & cheerful approach.

Kev


----------



## csr67 (Apr 4, 2015)

WalkOn said:


> I've been using these:
> 
> 24 Compartment Large Storage Container
> 
> ...



That's nice, but Harbor Freight has one even better for bushings. It's a large container with 24 2" square lid containers in it. That way each bushing has a secure place and you can just use a sharpie to label each one. I'm on vacation in Bruge Belgium for a couple of weeks, but I'll post a pic when I return home.


----------



## Leviblue (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been using this storage system for small part to keep bushings in.
24 Container Storage Box
If the larger storage container takes a dive off the bench, the bushings are still separated. I label each interior box with the style for the bushing and keep the bushing in their bags when possible.  It's an extra step getting bushings out, but I don't spend a lot of time resorting.


----------



## csr67 (Apr 4, 2015)

Leviblue said:


> I've been using this storage system for small part to keep bushings in.
> 24 Container Storage Box
> If the larger storage container takes a dive off the bench, the bushings are still separated. I label each interior box with the style for the bushing and keep the bushing in their bags when possible.  It's an extra step getting bushings out, but I don't spend a lot of time resorting.



Bingo!  That's the one I use. It was a whole $3 with the HF coupon. It works great for bushings and you only have to remove the one you're currently using.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 4, 2015)

The cabinet I use has a drawer stop so the drawers stay even if tipped. You have to tilt the drawers to get them out of the cabinet.  Even so the busing sets are each inn a mdicine (prescription) tube so they stay put.


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 4, 2015)

csr67 said:


> Leviblue said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using this storage system for small part to keep bushings in.
> ...


 
Thanks Guys, that may well be a better solution, I'll check them out next time I'm there.   I've been stacking 3 of the large containers on my work bench against the back wall and I make sure to keep them away from the front edge of the table.  Deal is the large containers are 15" long X 9" wide, while yours are 9" long X 6" wide, so I just need to see what that would mean if I switched to these.  I can still use the large ones for other stuff.

Kev


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 4, 2015)

csr67 said:


> Leviblue said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using this storage system for small part to keep bushings in.
> ...


 
Me Too!!!  I have a spreadsheet identifying what is in each big  box and indicating what is in each little box.  Works like a charm.  Each little box is numbered and color coded with perm markers and each big box has  a general color (I have multiple big boxes).  I obviously have too many bushings!!  I did drop a big box once and all I had to do was put the little boxes back in numerical order - easy!  The little boxes have "locks" on them.
Great price for convenience and safety........
gordon


----------



## csr67 (Apr 4, 2015)

flyitfast said:


> csr67 said:
> 
> 
> > Leviblue said:
> ...



No numbering here.  I just write the bushing name in sharpie on the top of each little lockable cube. Easy peasy to find the bushing you need, and easy to return it back to its lockable little bin when done.


----------



## Harpazo (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm really tired of my current system for keeping bushings.  Those trays with removable dividers and flat bottoms just don't allow for easy removal.  Having a small lidded box just big enough for one set of bushings is the way I'm going to try next.   Big enough to write on with a sharpie, keeps dust out.  I don't see any drawbacks to these (yet).


----------



## wyone (Apr 4, 2015)

I use that same container with individual boxes inside a larger box from Harbor Freight.  My only issue with it was that I did NOT use it to start.. I got it AFTER I knocked over the one with just individual sections onto the floor.  I still have not identified all the bushings I have properly... sigh.. wont happen again as I label each with the pen style, and then take it out of the container, leave it sitting on the bench, and it is convenient to replace the bushings into that box immediately after use.  

Like I said.  if only I had done it to START.  uggggghhhhh


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 6, 2015)

Harbor freight at it again 

40 Bin Organizer with Full Length Drawer

Works great for me and doesn't have a large footprint.


----------



## Fish30114 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in the camp of liking individual small boxes, placed in a larger closed container. I am using these for the bushings: Lots New Small Mini Clear Plastic Food Craft Bead Storage Containers Box w Lids | eBay

And I just bought a larger container at my local Publix grocery store--Works great and will survive a drop to concrete without losing everything!!


----------

